
Does The Linux Community Need Corruption? - darkduck
http://linux.blognotions.com/2011/09/21/does-the-linux-community-need-corruption/
======
bediger
Oddly, this very article is an example of the transparency of the Linux
community: reporting on the community's own ties to corruption. Ironical.

